# MTB- Rahmen (Dirt) - HAI DRT Pro 2009 - Haibike



## gotcha65432 (22. Mai 2011)

Verkaufe meinen alten MTB-Hardtail-Rahmen - Marke: Haibike
Besitze ihn seit Anfang 2010.
Rahmenhöhe: 45 cm

Er ist für den Dirt-Bereich konzipiert, aber bergauf noch sehr gut pedalierbar.

näheres siehe eBay

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290568833175&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

